# Mit Button GeräteEinstellung des Handys öffnen



## BergJava (15. Jan 2015)

Hallo, ich habe ein AlertDialog
der zeigt an wenn ich in den Geräte- Einstellungen (Drahtlos und Netzwerke, Anrufeinstellungen usw.) was ändern muss. 
Kann ich irgendwie per Button direkt die Einstellungen öffnen? Als er klickt und ich sehe die Einstellungen vor mir, ohne extra den Button Einstellungen im Gerät zu suchen...

Grüße


----------



## dzim (16. Jan 2015)

1) Die Frage gehört eher in die Kategorie "Mobile Geräte" --> http://www.java-forum.org/mobile-geraete/
2) Die Suchanfrage für Google wäre in etwa "_android open system settings intent_"
3) Die konkrete Antwort wäre: *startActivityForResult(new Intent(android.provider.Settings.ACTION_SETTINGS), 0);*

Fazit: 1min Suche hätten die Frage direkt beantwortet (auch wenn es hier auch sicher schnell ging). Bitte übt mal "Wie stelle ich eine Suchanfrage?" :-D

Grüsse


----------



## BergJava (17. Jan 2015)

Danke dzim für die Antwort. 
Ja da hast du recht mit den Suchanfragen bei Google.  
Ich denke je mehr man sich damit auseinander setzt, desto besser werden die Suchanfragen und vlt kann ich dann irgendwann kpl auf das Forum verzichten. 
Aber so lange das noch nicht so ist, gestatte mir zu fragen wenn mir Google nicht wieterhilft, oder wusstest du direkt am Anfang wie du fragen musst?


----------



## dzim (18. Jan 2015)

Das "Problem" ist, dass ich viele Begriffe durch das Lesen von (u.a. Android-spezifischen) Blogs/News-Seiten schon im Vorfeld gehört habe, dadurch fällt mir die Suche tatsächlich meist nicht schwer. Auch dass ich davor bereits viel mit UIs gearbeitet habe, gestaltete die Suche - als ich mich in Android einarbeitete, meine ich - etwas einfacher.
Komplett auf's Forum verzichten... Nun. Ich stelle tatsächlich nur noch sehr selten Fragen (meine Letzte war am 25.03.2014, 08:53 - gerade gecheckt), sondern beantworte nur noch Fragen.

Kurz: Kein Grund gleich eingeschnappt zu sein! ;-)


----------

